# My Continuing Story



## Pats20202 (Oct 22, 2012)

So, if you are reading this and you are wondering what a little of the past story is, read it here http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/58823-i-screwed-up-there-hope.html

I got off the phone on Sunday with my soon to be ex wife. We talked about our son for a little, and out of no where I asked "what about giving me a second chance?" She said we would talk about it.

The next day I wrote two e-mails. One dealing with things we have to do with the divorce and the other one was me laying out all my problems. One thing I have realized in this life is that I am only responsible for my problems, and I have to take ownership of them. 

Well, last night I had her call me because I have to work on Halloween and I won't be able to take our son trick or treating. I tried to schedule a time when I could drop his costume off. Here is the conversation.

Her "That's going to be difficult because were all going to the movies."

Me "Were all?"

Her quiet "yes"

Me "It hurts."

Her... silent.

Me "Is he moving with you to Oregon"

Her "It's up to him"

Me "I've got to ask... what does he have that I don't... except you."

Her silent for about 30 seconds. Then "Let's talk about this later."

Me "Sunday?"

Her "Sunday"

We are separated and she is free to date, but this sucks, and it hurts. But I believe in marriage and maybe I'm a heel, but I want this to work. 

Any thoughts?


----------

